# Mehrere Adresse in Google Maps einlesen und mit Umkreissuche anzeigen



## flohaase (12. Mai 2013)

Hey Leute

Ich suche ziemlich genau das hier: http://www.bocciatitanium.de/haendler/

Ich habe in meiner Datenbank die Adressen meiner Händler und will diese im Umkreis von z. B. 30 km um meinen Standort auf einer Google Map anzeigen lassen.

Die Datendank kann ich ohne Probleme auf PLZ, Ort, Straße oder Geo-Daten erweitern.

Vielen Danke, Gruß Flo


----------



## threadi (15. Mai 2013)

Wieso suchst Du danach wenn Du das schon gefunden hast?  Man braucht dafür die GoogleMaps API - in deinem Beispiel wird mittels einer Wordpress-Erweiterung auf diese zugegriffen um die Karte mit den Adressen dann anzuzeigen.


----------



## flohaase (16. Mai 2013)

Weil ich es ja die Kunden wissen lassen will, wo es Händler gibt  Ist die ganze Homepage denn mit Wordpress gemacht?

Danke, Gruß Flo


----------



## threadi (18. Mai 2013)

Wenn eine Wordpress-Erweiterung verwendet wird, muss die Seite ja auch mit Wordpress gemacht sein  Du musst das natürlich nicht nutzen. Die Google Maps API kann man auch so verwenden. Die Dokumentation bietet einen guten Einstieg:
https://developers.google.com/maps/


----------



## flohaase (22. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mich jetzt mal ganz streng an dieses Tutorial gehalten: https://developers.google.com/maps/articles/phpsqlsearch_v3?hl=de

Mit den amerikanischen Beispieladressen bekomme ich es zum Laufen, aber mit deutschen Adressen nicht.

Meine Vermutung ist, dass es vllt. an der Berechnung des Abstands liegt. Weil ich lande immer am gleichen Punkt mitten im Meer und zwar bei lat = 0 und long = -180.

Danke, Gruß Flo


----------

